# Klaus Mäkelä



## Aurelian (Sep 9, 2011)

You probably have already heard about Finnish conductor Klaus Mäkelä. How did a 25-year old have such a great career already?


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

Simple, he hasn't had one. After Mirga Gražinytė-Tyla, Santtu-Mathias Rouvali et.al., orchestra managers are all looking for the 'next wunderkind conductor'. The reality is that it takes decades for a career to build so it's all wishful thinking at the moment.

P.S. Personally I think that the two I mentioned *might* develop into great conductors but then they already have 10+ more years of experience.


----------

